# Hurricane Irene



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

For those of you in the firing line I hope you all stay safe when this thing hits.

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/thousands-flee-us-east-coast-ahead-hurricane-020127795.html


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope you guys on the east coast are ok.

http://live-blog.uk.msn.com/Event/Hurricane_Irene8


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It was a storm but not the one they forecasted. Of course being prepared for the worst and getting the least is safer than preparing for the least and getting the worst.

People last power but most is back on, surges cause problems but not too bad.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats good to hear as it was looking like you were in for a thumping!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...she threw a few punches but more like a girl than a pissed off woman.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ihear the rains have washed away many covered bridges and flooded quite a few homes and businesses. They didn't have all the wind but the rain clouds were moving slowly across the area. Most of the area received quite a bit of rain last week also which saturated the ground and filled he streams and rivers. 10 billion in damages was the latest word.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes thats what I've heard on the news today along with around 50 dead. So maybe Brian's a few power cuts was wishful thinking!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, they shut down a nuclear power plant and were preparing for a much worse storm in terms of wind, and got lucky. With all the rain they had previous to Irene the ground was soft and saturated making it fairly easy to topple trees. Had the winds been higher there would certainly been much more damage(and more people killed). In New York alone the wind damage could have been horrific, if they have 60mph winds at ground level the winds at 30 story's up is about 30-35% higher. Imagine having 90mph at ground level and 120mph at 30 story's, and many people live as high as 80 story's up. I'm sure the structures are able to withstand the winds but the glass widows are probably shredding anyhing in their path whether being blown in or crashing down.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats terrible. Falling glass must be so frightening but then I guess there aren't many people walking the streets. I think they said on the radio that the rain is going to last for a while too.


----------

